

LEGO Universe ending in 2012 - brianl
http://www.shacknews.com/article/70952/lego-universe-ending-in-2012

======
brianl
This is a great kid friendly game that kids and parents really like. It's been
out for barely a year. LEGO brass are not giving it a chance.

For any of you developers who worked on LEGO Universe (and reading this), my
kids and theirs friends really love what you created. Thanks!

